# i just dont get it



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Why are some breeders charging for people to come visi.t their hedgies? I understand that third time is money but I Duno someone please explane. Im not bashing anyone just lost


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is this potential customers they are charging? If so, it is nothing more than a money grab. A breeder who is showing someone who is thinking of buying a baby, should not be charging. 

As for random people who just want to meet hedgehogs, well I can sort of understand charging a small fee for that. I most certainly never charged anyone but I have spent hours and hours of my time showing people hedgehogs and I never saw the person again.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

This is for customers. I know theirs a few breeders that do it. Just seemed like a money grab didn't know if their was maybe a reason behind it


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If this is potential customers, then it seems like a money grab but without knowing the reasons behind it, it's difficult to judge. Perhaps the breeder or breeders in question are overwhelmed by people wanting to see the hedgehogs that then go elsewhere to buy. Perhaps they charge people to see the hedgehogs but then if the person buys a baby, the cost of the baby is discounted by what they were charged to come see them. 

When I was breeding I can't even begin to think of how many Saturday and Sunday afternoons were spent showing off the hedgehogs. Many were potential customers that went on to buy a baby from me. Some were interested in a hedgehog until they actually met some. But there were those who just wanted something to do for the afternoon and seeing the hedgehogs was it. 

Back in the spring, I had a couple show up at my door expecting I would show them the hedgehogs. I had no clue who these people were, they hadn't emailed me and obviously had searched out my address over the internet. They looked totally shocked when I told them they would have to email me and arrange a convenient time. Their reply was, but we're here now, to which I replied, and it's not convenient. Never heard from nor saw them again. :roll:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> Back in the spring, I had a couple show up at my door expecting I would show them the hedgehogs. I had no clue who these people were, they hadn't emailed me and obviously had searched out my address over the internet. They looked totally shocked when I told them they would have to email me and arrange a convenient time. Their reply was, but we're here now, to which I replied, and it's not convenient. Never heard from nor saw them again.


Ahahaha, how ridiculous, crazy people. :lol:


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I would expect to have a deposit in already and had been in contact before being allowed a visit. 

Not only are visits inconvenient for people but there are other issues to be concerned about. I would NEVER have my address out there on the internet nor a listed phone number in the phone book. I would also never allow a potential buyer to bring other people with them that were not a member of their household. 

That may sound paranoid BUT... from doing rescue for so long I found myself at risk to nut cases several times AND I had my home broken into by a person a surrendering owner brought with them when they dropped a dog off to me. I had people randomly leave animals tied in my yard while I was not home, people show up uninvited and harassment by crazies who were denied adoption via phone  

And people wonder why screening is in place and some breeders wish to meet in parking lots lmao! It's not always the case that conditions at the persons home are bad...but they are protecting themselves. After a few incidences I would not allow potential adopters of my foster dogs to come to my home...I would meet them at a local park with the dog.


----------



## lcam85 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow! Nancy that's insane! Some people are just so ignorant!

I mean, yes, how dare you not take time out of your life to show those people who popped up out of no where your hedgehogs! How dare you not allow them into your house without knowing who they are :roll: 

Some people... No brains! :?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Thinking more on this....perhaps the breeders are not actually charging but keeping the deposits? 

I think it would be more than fair if I took up a persons time via phone/internet contact, placed a reasonable deposit and then once I visited if I changed my mind....that they could keep the deposit. I would think that would be the only way to keep a constant flow of lookie-loos from wasting a persons time.


----------

